# ISO "Prepare and Pray" curriculum



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

I posted this up on the Barter Board but haven't received any replies.

Does anyone have a copy they'd be willing to part with, or let me borrow a chapter or two to let me review it? The last few self-sufficiency books I've purchased have been duds, so I'm leery to shell out the $65 + shipping for a new copy.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm sorry, I cannot help on finding a less expensive copy, but I did want to thank you for posting this. I had never heard of this program before, but seeing your post caused me to start researching it. It looks SO interesting. I think our children may be too young for it now, but I would love to use it in the future. Thank you so much for bringing it to my attention! Best wishes in your search!


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks! I've searched all over and simply can't find it any cheaper. I even searched Craigslist and found one post from last month from someone in Wisconsin, but it appears that they already sold it. 

My kids are young as well, but DD has already listened to half of the Swiss Family Robinson audiobook and loves it, and DS is very hands-on and loves adventure. I figured that I could probably rewrite the lessons to work for their ages (7 and 5), but at this rate, I might end up saving the money and buying a new copy when they're older!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have it and like it. I don't think it would really take much if any of a re-write to make it work with a 7 & 5 year old. You don't have to do everything "the first time" through. Lots of hands on and rabbit holes you could chase and go down. I going to pull it out again and try again this year.....last year it didn't work out with the international move and all.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have it too. It specifically states on the first page that it cannot be copied, cannot be re-sold and cannot even be given away. If I had known this, I would not have bought it. 

We homeschool and I depend on re-selling most of my curriculum to be able to afford new books. 

I wont be buying the next level up "blessed assurance" though. I had enough problems just getting this one. It took over 2 months for it come after I ordred it. I emailed several times before getting a response that she "thought it had been mailed" and would check and get back to me. Three weeks, several unanswered emails and several unanswered voice mails later it did arrive. 

That said, I do like the program and I am using it with my 15 yr old and 5 yr old daughters. It is adaptable to any age.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My version only says that it cannot be copied (other than copying for your children's own use) but nothing about reselling. But I don't want to sell mine either. I think I got it when it first came out.

Dawn


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a new copy and it doesn't say it can't be re-sold. It does say you can't copy it to be sold (given away, etc). So no buying it, copying the entire thing, keep a copy, and selling a copy (or selling both copies).


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I finally got a used copy, and I'm not at all impressed with it. The idea of going through The Swiss Family Robinson book along with the Prepare and Pray curriculum is a nice idea. But, if your reason for getting it is to have a sort of a preparedness guide and something to use to learn skills with your children, Prepare and Pray falls very short. I think you'd be better off deciding the skills you want to learn, make a list, and then start learning them. The two books by John and Geri McPherson ("Naked Into The Wilderness: Primitive Wilderness Living & Survival Skills" and "Primitive Wilderness Skills, Applied & Advanced") would be great. I'd forgotten we had those books when I got Prepare and Pray. Also, Prepare and Pray suggests you get a Boy Scout Manual and a copy of the Reader's Digest book, "Back to Basics" or something like that. Those would be a good start, too, without shelling out the money for Prepare and Pray. There are some great magazines ---- Wilderness Way, or Backwoodsman. All those books and magazines, and many more can help you learn the skills much better than Prepare and Pray does, in my opinion.

Prepare and Pray doesn't go into near enough detail on most skills it's supposed to teach. You are left having to do quite a bit more research to really find out how to do things fully and correctly. If you're going to do that, then why pay the $65 for this curriculum? They do tell you how to do some things, but overall, my husband and I think it's a pathetic program. I know there are many people who have used it and love it, so I'm sure it's a good fit for many families. Just not for us. We live in the Alaskan bush. I really expected this to be something to help hone my skills, teach me things I don't know anything about, and use as a guide for teaching my children. As I read through the book, I kept wondering if the people who wrote it had actually done the things they're supposed to be teaching. I have quite a bit of experience in several of the topics, and to me it looked like they read about something, and then rewrote it. From reading their introduction, it doesn't sound like they did that, but everything is so vague, and much is dependent upon your location (which would require more research on the part of the reader).

The other problem I have with Prepare and Pray is the poor quality of the pages. They are legible, but for that price I expected much better quality --- at least clear pages. Many of the illustrations are difficult to figure out because they are such terrible reproductions. I'd read that the reason for the big jump in the price was because they improved the quality of the book. However, someone on here posted once that she'd seen both the old and the new, but they looked the same. I have a newer one and it's pretty bad.

Sorry for that soapbox about Prepare and Pray. I'm probably the one in a million who hates it. We have just been very, very disappointed with it. There is absolutely nothing in it that you can't easily find online or through other books for a lot less money. Some like it because it provides a little science, history and writing. That is a plus to the program, but again, nothing that you can't get elsewhere for less money. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with you to some extent, akhomesteader. But I know I couldn't put it together for less then $65 when you consider my time and stress level at this time. There are some parts that we skip and some parts that we dig deeper into, but I still find it a great guide.

When we got our DH and I both thought we could do this and likely better (at least all the pages would be done with a word processing program and have clean clear diagrams....something my DH does for work). But we don't have time right now when he is working full time, I'm homeschooling the kids, trying to keep the house clean, pantry filled and get a shower more than twice a week. It is on my "to do list" for when I retire from homeschooling and have time to explore other adventures.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I have a new copy and it doesn't say it can't be re-sold. It does say you can't copy it to be sold (given away, etc). So no buying it, copying the entire thing, keep a copy, and selling a copy (or selling both copies).


This is correct, I read it wrong. It can't be copied but it can be re-sold. I am happy that I can re-sell it. 



akhomesteader said:


> I finally got a used copy, and I'm not at all impressed with it. The idea of going through The Swiss Family Robinson book along with the Prepare and Pray curriculum is a nice idea. But, if your reason for getting it is to have a sort of a preparedness guide and something to use to learn skills with your children, Prepare and Pray falls very short. I think you'd be better off deciding the skills you want to learn, make a list, and then start learning them. The two books by John and Geri McPherson ("Naked Into The Wilderness: Primitive Wilderness Living & Survival Skills" and "Primitive Wilderness Skills, Applied & Advanced") would be great. I'd forgotten we had those books when I got Prepare and Pray. Also, Prepare and Pray suggests you get a Boy Scout Manual and a copy of the Reader's Digest book, "Back to Basics" or something like that. Those would be a good start, too, without shelling out the money for Prepare and Pray. There are some great magazines ---- Wilderness Way, or Backwoodsman. All those books and magazines, and many more can help you learn the skills much better than Prepare and Pray does, in my opinion.
> 
> Prepare and Pray doesn't go into near enough detail on most skills it's supposed to teach. You are left having to do quite a bit more research to really find out how to do things fully and correctly. If you're going to do that, then why pay the $65 for this curriculum? They do tell you how to do some things, but overall, my husband and I think it's a pathetic program. I know there are many people who have used it and love it, so I'm sure it's a good fit for many families. Just not for us. We live in the Alaskan bush. I really expected this to be something to help hone my skills, teach me things I don't know anything about, and use as a guide for teaching my children. As I read through the book, I kept wondering if the people who wrote it had actually done the things they're supposed to be teaching. I have quite a bit of experience in several of the topics, and to me it looked like they read about something, and then rewrote it. From reading their introduction, it doesn't sound like they did that, but everything is so vague, and much is dependent upon your location (which would require more research on the part of the reader).
> 
> ...


I think this was written for those who are not experts, but want to teach their children basic survival. My kids already know how to build and light a fire and a lot of other basic survival skills that they have learned from camping with me. They also know what a BOB is and why we have them. I do find a lot of helpful lessons in the binder and I think it is set up good for those who are not experienced. 

I also agree that it could be reproduced a little clearer, with better diagrams. I was a little disappointed that it looks like something my 15 yr old could make.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Jakk said:


> This is correct, I read it wrong. It can't be copied but it can be re-sold. I am happy that I can re-sell it.


Glad that an extra set of eyes helped.


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

akhomesteader, I wish I had read your post earlier...I just bought a used copy for $35 from a gal off of Craigslist. It will be shipped soon so I can take a look at it...but your review of it now has me wondering if I would have been better off investing that money in the books you recommended. Well, I suppose if it's not suitable for us, I can post it up on Craigslist or eBay and recoup my money.
Thanks everyone, for your reviews of it! I'm hopeful that it will work for us!!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree with akhomesteader, it is not a curriculum that will teach you thorough outdoor skills. But I used it with my children in the early elementary grades and we had a lot of fun with it. I think it is what spurred my older children's enjoyment of camping in the outdoors (they love to take weekend hikes without tents or sleeping bags and often catch their own food). It inspired them to learn more -often on their own or with other friends.
I think when I purchased the curriculum it was about $35, it was supposed to be reworked into a nicer format and went up greatly in cost, but with the fun we had with it, it still may have been worth the higher cost. I used it as a springboard to more learning, just like I do with any other unit studies.
Dawn


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

halfpint said:


> I agree with akhomesteader, it is not a curriculum that will teach you thorough outdoor skills. But I used it with my children in the early elementary grades and we had a lot of fun with it. I think it is what spurred my older children's enjoyment of camping in the outdoors (they love to take weekend hikes without tents or sleeping bags and often catch their own food). It inspired them to learn more -often on their own or with other friends.
> I think when I purchased the curriculum it was about $35, it was supposed to be reworked into a nicer format and went up greatly in cost, but with the fun we had with it, it still may have been worth the higher cost. I used it as a springboard to more learning, just like I do with any other unit studies.
> Dawn


It sounds like you got exactly what you wanted from it, and it was great for your family, especially your older children. I think that satisfaction with it depends on what is expected of it in the first place. We already owned the required books, and thought Prepare and Pray would take those much further. I suppose that's why we were disappointed with it. I can certainly see how it could be lots of fun for our boys, and would certainly have some benefits, but it just wasn't what I expected. The other books and magazines I mentioned are much more to my liking.


----------

